# New avatar and signature :D



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey! Since many people are against guns and weapons. I now decide to change my avatar. btw, my signature Oh my God, hope that not many against the death lol. How are they now? I admit that I'm not so creative.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks ok to me... I have signatures shut off ;-)


RC


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i think thats pretty awesome.....is that egyptian?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I feel like I am watching a episode of stargate and I need to translate the meaning of life before the world is destroyed. :lol:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Was it a gun in your old av?.....I thought it was you holding a popsicle!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

much better! thanks for keeping others in mind! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, I had trouble logging in.
Well, yeah, it's Egyptian! Well, my last avatar was a little bit offend (I know, many ppl are against guns!)  Well, I keep the wors: Not a native speaker. You know, I usually cause misunderstandings...
OK. if you need the Death Service, call me. MUHAHAHA!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont worry to much about your english. it is much better than my vietnamese.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

sadly I can understand maxpayne_lhp better than some/most, and english is their first language. 



> Dont worry to much about your english. it is much better than my vietnamese.


lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha ha! you are funny! Hey, thanks Shev and everybody! Hmmm just curious, any knows Vietnamese?  I think it's not popular.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Not me but I wish I knew an uncommon language! But I think I;m stuck with learning spanish... 
Did you read the new article about King TUT? Its interesting. Im planning on going to Egypt after I graduate.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm in french II

....and suck at it.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm with my own Vietnamese articles. We do it year by year so it's the MOST BORING!  
However I love learning the accient cultures of Egypt, Babylon...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i took 2 years of french and did ok at it....now im in spanish 1....and i really suck at it....i dont even want to try vietnamese....it seems hard


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It is!  I even can't manage it! Have you ever seen my old signature? That was Vietnamese (my name) with extra markings besides alphabes. But that style was old we now use simplified font, it's easier.
Well, about learning VN, it's quite easy to use VNmese to express yourself, but to understand others, it should be another problem! 
However, anyone who likes to know about Vietnamese, try me!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol...wow....i think it would be neat to learn some (not the whole language....just a little), but im having enough trouble with spanish, and spanish and english derived from the same language (french did too)!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ahah? What do you want to know?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

say something in vietnamese. if you can with this alaphabet.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure, we use this alphabet, just some extra marking!
Like: hello = xin chao


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

This will help you see the writting: there's an extra marking above 'a' on 'chao'.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

POK: More:
Good morning: Chao buoi sang 








Good afternoon: Chao buoi trua








Good evening: Chao buoi toi








G'night: Chuc ngu ngon








My name: Nguyen Thanh Nam 








Ok?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

cám õn anh


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh God! How could you do that? is it some phrase book or translation service? Or what? 
Btw, you should say "cam on em" as I'm younger than you. Or "cam on nhoc" (equals Thanks, kid) as we've known each other....
Btw, Khong co chi...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Type it in another software that does allow the letters with accents and cut and paste it into the "post a reply" box here.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, but how do you know the phrase?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I work with a few older ladies from vietnam. That is about all I know. That explains why I used the older instead of the younger.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

wow! very cool, beats the hell outta french anyday :wink: although france owned colonies over in vietnam before they got kicked out, maybe that had some influence there? or is french a very large language there? usually british colonies of the time know a lot of english, same with the spanish.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh OK!  ahh but the phrase was used by you or the ladies? Careful cause Vn distinguish the receiver/speaker's sex! :S Taht's a hard point....


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It kind of goes both ways. They use to say it to me. I think it was out of respect of my higher position in the company and I started saying it back when they got me what I needed. Either they were to suprised that I was trying to learn their language to correct me or once again it may have been out of respect. So what would be the proper way to say it for a woman that is slightly older than me?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, Shev, I haven't seen your post (maybe it got up as I was replying) Yes, they did, Alexander de Roche (Hmmm wrong spelling...) brough the alphabetical system to us. Before that, we use Chinese-like font (just like) then, we change as it's alot more simple. Tho, we just keep our Vietnamese but in new fonts.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh no! It works on me again!  
 OK, well 


> It kind of goes both ways. They use to say it to me. I think it was out of respect of my higher position in the company and I started saying it back when they got me what I needed. Either they were to suprised that I was trying to learn their language to correct me or once again it may have been out of respect. So what would be the proper way to say it for a woman that is slightly older than me?


You may say "Cam on ba" as "Thanks madam" or "Cam on co" as "Thanks Lady" It
's a bit complicated.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

cám õn em I will have to remember that.

So it is similar to spanish with the male and female words. I guess that is one thing that makes english a bit eaiser to learn. 

Thanks again, Im off to bed its 11:00 and I got to get up at 6:00 tomorrow. Maybe you can give me another lesson tomorrow.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol OK, I'll try. But maybe I'll be busy with schoolwork and my club of English. I'll try. Else, you may try email.
K, Chuc ngu ngon! I g2g to have lunch now. See ya all! (HEN GAP LAI )


----------

